#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Required ANSI/FCI 70-2-2006 :  control valve seat leakage

## amshah

Can any one share this ?


 :Mad: 

this is an update of ASME / ANSI/FCI B16.104-1992See More: Required ANSI/FCI 70-2-2006 :  control valve seat leakage

----------


## amshah

> can any one share this ?
> 
> 
> This is an update of asme / ansi/fci b16.104-1992




still waiting

----------


## thakkarsg

Can any one upload this standard ANSIFCI 70-2-2006

----------


## Nabilia

FCI 70-2-2006 Control Valve Seat Leakage (B16.104).pdf	  84.83 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thakkarsg

My company IT policy does not allow me to access this website ifile.it. Can you please upload here itself or mail it to me thakkarsg@iocl.co.in or thakkarsg@gmail.com.
Thanks

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> My company IT policy does not allow me to access this website ifile.it. Can you please upload here itself or mail it to me thakkarsg@iocl.co.in or thakkarsg@gmail.com.
> Thanks



Find it,

thanks to nabilia

----------


## thakkarsg

Thanks amshah for such a quick response. Thanks to nabilia too.

----------


## EduardoRex

Thanks amshah and nabilia.
Eduardo

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## sambun

Thank Amshah & Nabilia !

----------


## Invi

thanks!

----------


## cvchaudhari

thanks a lot

----------


## aidini

Does anybody have the latest revision (2013)? FCI 70-2

See More: Required ANSI/FCI 70-2-2006 :  control valve seat leakage

----------


## Vladiana

Does anybody have the latest revision (2013)? FCI 70-2

----------


## tf13307052

Thanks!

----------


## Vladiana

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Please see FCI 70-2-2013.
Does anybody have FCI 70-3-2016?

----------


## Mechen

Could sent to me (mechen002991@gmail.com). Thank

----------


## pipingengg

Thank you Vladiana

----------


## meeharikrishna

Hi Vladiana,

Please can you reshare ANSI FCI 70-2_2013? Thanks.

----------


## tmlim

Hi there.

Please share ANSI FCI 70-2 2021 Ed.  Thanks

----------


## gilyoshi

Please kindly share ANSI FCI 70-2 2021 Ed. Thanks

----------

